# Sexy Accident Photo Contest



## jesse

Appologies in advance if you all are not interested in this sort of stuff.  I'm just trying to get the word out -

---

Kansas City Local Band The Sexy Accident needs photos!

My wife used to take our show photos, and now that she's home at night with el bambino, we've become photo-less.  

So I've decided to start a photo contest.  The theme, of course, is "The Sexy Accident!"   (And an inspiring theme it is!)  The rules are simple - 

1. Take photos of whatever you want - anything that plays well (or badly) with the theme.  Then e-mail them to *contest@lunarium.com*

2. Despite the theme, I can't use anything that would require me to age-restrict the content.  

3. You retain all rights to your work, but agree that I can post your photos up as part of this contest, or to promote the contest.

As I receive entries, I'll post them in our blog - www.sexyaccident.com/blog.html - and in our (now empty) gallery.  I'll include your name (unless you don't want me to) and any other details you'd like (a brief bio? shout-outs?) in the blog post.  And I'll link back to your site, too, if you want.  

At the end of the summer, I'll pick my favorite photo, using my mind.  I can't say what the criteria will be, because my mind may know, but if it does, it's not talking.  

The winner will receive a care package full of Sexy Accident goodies and will be guest-listed for life at any of our shows!  

The whole point here is to have fun!  So please spread the word on this contest far and wide so we can have a lot of photos to see.

Jesse Kates * www.sexyaccident.com


----------



## elsaspet

Can you please be a bit more spamish?


----------

